# Garlic for sick pigeon?



## Gimmick (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm well aware that garlic has antibiotic and other properties; I saw a pigeon today that seems like it has a slightly brownish cere. 

Is it sick? If so, should I give it garlic, and how much?

* I can't give it any water - it shuns all of it and doesn't really want to get near me so I can't put garlic in water

* A clove seems huge (it might just pick it up and fling it away) do I cube it into small pieces and give it? 

* Do I give it the whole clove over the week or do I give it in a day or two?

* Would I accidentally overdose it with garlic if I give more than one clove? I don't know how much it drinks in a day, let alone a week.

I don't have any other items that I know of. I prolly have antibiotics and some other tablets but they're for humans and I don't want to meddle with them without knowing what I'm dealing with.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. One way to feed garlic is to split the clove and soak it with the seed overnight and then drain the water away and feed the seed only. How much water?: Just enough to submerge the seeds or as much as you like. Use the same garlic until it starts to smell bad or looses its smell. I do not think it is possible to overfeed garlic freely to a pigeon. If they are wild/feral pigeons then, keep away from antibiotics for now. Thank you.


----------

